# Switch and others things



## brentcrouch (Sep 23, 2018)

Hi all, 

Just got our AutoCruise Starblazer this weekend and we are looking around and found some things which we dont know what they are. 

One is a switch next to the steering wheel, On and Off switch and the other thing is:
A black box behind the drivers and passage seat, which also has a bar gauge and on the gauge it says Kunh Auto Technic. 
Does anyone know what it could be?




Thanks 

Brent


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Welcome. Ask the seller?


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Hi, photographs would be a great help. There are lots of switches to the left or right of steering wheels.


----------



## brentcrouch (Sep 23, 2018)

PDF of photos


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Definitely aftermarket and possibly a compressor has been fitted. Or maybe again you have air bag assisted suspension?

Ray.


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

hi 
it looks as if you have air bags fitted to the van

climb under the back and have a look

quite often pumped up to around 2 bar to raise the rear and make it stiffer

any where between 1.5 and 5 bar as required

looks like the fitting is a tyre valve so just pot a pump on it even a foot pump and pump it up a bit

barry


----------



## brentcrouch (Sep 23, 2018)

*Thanks*

Thank you for getting back to me.

I will have a play and let you all know....

What do you think that switch is?

Thanks

Brent


----------



## brentcrouch (Sep 23, 2018)

Would you keep it at 0 bar when your on the move?


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

brentcrouch said:


> Would you keep it at 0 bar when your on the move?


No. The real benefits come when you're driving in terms of stability and ride comfort. With trial and error you should arrive at the best pressure.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

The gauge is definitely for an air suspension system. It looks to be a simple one where you use an external pump (foot or electric) to pressurise it.

I'm thinking that if you unscrew the brass cap, you'll find a standard schrader type valve to attach the pump. After pressurising, refit the brass cap, and you can press the button to release the pressure.

The idea is to pump the system up for travelling (I use about 3 bar) and then let the air out when leaving the van unused for a lengthy period. No need to let the air out for normal parking. The system helps support the standard suspension and will noticeably reduce roll on roundabouts etc.

No idea what the switch is for, torch and mirror to trace the wiring, I think.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Deffo air bags over the back axle for the box n gauge, You would normally have two gauges one for each bag, a cheaper kit would have one, we keep ours around 1.25 bar.

The switch might be to disable the radio, turn radio on and anything else for that matter, then turn the switch off and see what no longer works, it could be for hard wired compressor I suppose, but you'd not need to know on/off, you'd hear it.

Welcome to MHF


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Switches for compressors would normally be the spring-loaded type, I think.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Could be Geoff, unless it was set up for tyre inflation.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Switch on the ignition and turn the switch you show to on, you should hear the pump running and the pressure gauge rising as the bags inflate.

ray.


----------



## brentcrouch (Sep 23, 2018)

Hi, There is no pump running when i turn it to on. 

Thanks


----------



## brentcrouch (Sep 23, 2018)

Hi 

When i turn the engine on and then flick the switch to on i here a beep?????

However, the radio doesnt work but the CD player does.... 

Thanks again


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

switch might even be for reversing lights later would have a switch on the gearbox


barry


----------

